# New to OGF-can't reply to posts



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

How do you get privileges to reply to a post? I have been unable to


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Frank Zajac said:


> How do you get privileges to reply to a post? I have been unable to


You might need a couple more posts? I'll start you off. Welcome aboard. Where are you from , about.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

West side of Cleveland


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Frank Zajac said:


> West side of Cleveland


Welcome to OGF....Chesterland here.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Psst, Hint, Answer everyone, posting will come with it !! Welcome..


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Welcome to OGF....Chesterland here.


Thanks


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Psst, Hint, Answer everyone, posting will come with it !! Welcome..


Will do


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Frank Zajac said:


> Will do


Catch any fish lately?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice Bass Frank


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Blue Pike said:


> Nice Bass Frank


Thanks


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Bluefinn said:


> Catch any fish lately?


Just a couple in the ponds by my house..haven't got the boat out yet


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you need 10 posts. do you fish erie? what type boat do you have? do you have a boat?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> I think you need 10 posts. do you fish erie? what type boat do you have? do you have a boat?


Unfortunately very rarely on Erie (motion sickness- only 1 foot or less is all I can do) I fish inland lakes on my 2015 16.5 foot Lund Rebel


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Welcome to OGF!


Thank you


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome ! From Geneva here and do you Hunt ? And tell me you like Thompson center encore and Knight Muzzleloaders over CVA !


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

No hunting for me....just fishing


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I'm over north of Mosquito lake.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey moderators, why is his post count not going up ?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Hey moderators, why is his post count not going up ?


Not a Mod, but I see his post count as being 8.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just looked and he's at 9.
Which is his post count on this thread.

What fish do you like to target?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nothing wrong with his post count.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Frank Zajac said:


> Unfortunately very rarely on Erie (motion sickness- only 1 foot or less is all I can do) I fish inland lakes on my 2015 16.5 foot Lund Rebel


I get sick very easy. the answer for me was the patches that goes behind the ear. you need a scrip for them from your doctor. I also sweat and the patches kept coming off. so I moved them to my wrist under my watch band. worked just as good as behind the ear. put 1 on the night before you go out and there good for the weekend.



0utwest said:


> Welcome ! From Geneva here and do you Hunt ? And tell me you like Thompson center encore and Knight Muzzleloaders over CVA !


hey guy this crap is for the derailer thread. I like tc just as much as the cva. but don't tell fw I said that. my encore has done everything i've asked it to do. I just wanted another accura v2. but I liked the idea of the 45 long range with the new power belt bullets.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool, keeping ya on your toes, Thanks..


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You can fish erie a lot of days, just watch the weather. Like now, fish real early morning or late evening. The jig bite is literally 1 mile offshore if that. Put your boat in at multiple launches on turtle creek and fish out front. Fast boat ride and a lot of fish in close right now.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> I get sick very easy. the answer for me was the patches that goes behind the ear. you need a scrip for them from your doctor. I also sweat and the patches kept coming off. so I moved them to my wrist under my watch band. worked just as good as behind the ear. put 1 on the night before you go out and there good for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> hey guy this crap is for the derailer thread. I like tc just as much as the cva. but don't tell fw I said that. my encore has done everything i've asked it to do. I just wanted another accura v2. but I liked the idea of the 45 long range with the new power belt bullets.


Shermie Really !


----------



## PKaufmann (Jul 6, 2019)

hello to the site


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

PKaufmann said:


> hello to the site


you should go to forums and click on the introduce yourself forum. the hit new thread. then introduce yourself. and remember you need 10 posts of your own to start a conversation.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Zajac said:


> Unfortunately very rarely on Erie (motion sickness- only 1 foot or less is all I can do) I fish inland lakes on my 2015 16.5 foot Lund Rebel


Have you ever tried those pressure point bracelets? They really work for my buddies wife and niece.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Never tried those


----------



## Zacht76 (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

Frank Zajac said:


> How do you get privileges to reply to a post? I have been unable to


I'm having the same problem - I guess I'll reply to a few more posts - thanks for asking the same question I had!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mnhovinga said:


> I'm having the same problem - I guess I'll reply to a few more posts - thanks for asking the same question I had!


Read OGF terms of service(TOS) at the top 'sticky' area of most every forum. They lists all rules/guidelines. 
The market place forum has its own set of TOS's that can be read at the top of the market place forum.


----------

